# Hottentotta hottentotta 'caboverdensis'



## brandontmyers (Feb 13, 2008)

;P  :} 



A month ago..






Now...


----------



## bliss (Feb 13, 2008)

you lucky dog!   

 dan


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 13, 2008)

*congrats*

congatulations are in order,excellent,nice pics too.have fun ,
andy


----------



## Mr. Quick (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice looking scorp. Looks like he's been branded or tatooed. The little raised markings on its body is pretty cool.


----------



## Aztek (Feb 13, 2008)

You're so lucky.
I really want one.


----------



## ~Abyss~ (Feb 13, 2008)

I got one :}. Nice species. Can't wait for mine to molt.
-Eddy


----------



## syndicate (Feb 13, 2008)

great shots!thanks for sharing
now was this a WC female that was mated when u got her?or did u breed her yourself?


----------



## Trexer (Feb 13, 2008)

Congratulations mate, best of luck with the babies


----------



## Brandelmouche (Feb 13, 2008)

Cograts for the kids Lokal, beautiful pics, is ther H.hottentotta or H.caboverdensis ? that confuse me.:clap:  

Jean


----------



## Xaranx (Feb 13, 2008)

Good pictures, and cool scorp man, mine is only 5i so far but it's getting there.  




Brandelmouche said:


> Cograts for the kids Lokal, beautiful pics, is ther H.hottentotta or H.caboverdensis ? that confuse me.:clap:
> 
> Jean



It's referred to as h. caboverdensis now, the subspecies was done away with.  The species itself was actually done away with in a recent paper (merged with h. hottentotta) but I don't agree with it so it will continue to be h. caboverdensis for me.  

I love hottentottas, I have 3 diff species of this genus so far.


----------



## brandontmyers (Feb 14, 2008)

I feel the same way. I still want to call it H. caboverdensis, but I don't want controversy, haha. Before you know it, you'll have a good bit of babies too.

Brandon


----------



## quiz (Feb 14, 2008)

syndicate said:


> great shots!thanks for sharing
> now was this a WC female that was mated when u got her?or did u breed her yourself?


No mating.  I believe they are parthenogenetic.


----------



## Nungunugu (Feb 14, 2008)

Jep they are parthenogenetic


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 14, 2008)

*hottentotta's*

because of this site,(seen a pic of hfg's)i have a huge love for the species as well.i have a pair of the h.f.g's and recently purchased a pair of judaicus(thanks thiscordia)let me know if you have spair babies,awesome sp.
andy


----------



## brandontmyers (Feb 14, 2008)

I will sell some of them. In about a week I am going to post a FS ad.


----------



## bluefrogtat2 (Feb 14, 2008)

*excellent*

will watch for post and thanks,great looking babies
andy


----------



## Aztek (Feb 14, 2008)

Lokal said:


> I will sell some of them. In about a week I am going to post a FS ad.


Will watch.


----------



## brandontmyers (Feb 19, 2008)

All have molted. Some have started out in the real world.


----------



## Ythier (Feb 21, 2008)

Brandelmouche said:


> is ther H.hottentotta or H.caboverdensis ? that confuse me.:clap:


It is H.caboverdensis.
The species was synonymized without any justification by Kovarik some months ago. Our recent paper on H.caboverdensis' parthenogenesis/life cycle re-elevated it again to species (without any justification of course, as all is in our first description of this new species). A systematic paper (DNA comparison with continental H.hottentotta) is going to be published soon.
Cheers
Eric


----------

